# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Rocky mâle croisé berger 11 ans (refuge de Goeulzin 59)

## lilinea59

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* ROCKY
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 *ROCKY mâle croisé berger 10 ans né le 1er janvier 2005 - collier 001395*



ROCKY peut impressionner dans son box car parfois il joue les gros machos ! Une fois dehors, il se montre sous un autre jour : affectueux , joueur . ROCKY a été abandonné  dans les rues . Bien qu'identifié, son maître a préféré le laisser au refuge .. c'était sans doute lui qui l'avait poussé à la rue ! ROCKY a 8 ans , il est en forme et adore les ballades.

pour les frais d'adoption  pucé et vacciné, voir directement avec le refuge

adoption plutôt dans le 59/62 pour le suivi
adoption hors département possible mais éviter le covoiturage
*pas de FA sauf sous couvert d'une asso
diffusion possible en mettant le lien du blog et mail SPA Goeulzin spadouaisis@orange.fr

merci


http://adoptionspadouai.over-blog.com

Société Autonome de Protection des Animaux du Douaisis
Le Lapin des Champs - RD 643 - 59169 GOEULZIN
Tél. 03.27.87.09.22 : 7 jours/7 de 11 h à 12 h et de 14 h à 17 h
n° SIRET : 78358346100026
*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

(il a eu 9 ans)
je l'ai promené mercredi en compagnie d'autres chiens mâles et femelles et il n'a montré aucune agressivité ni même aucune réaction .

Il est adorable et commence à déprimer , pensons à lui

----------


## lilinea59

personne pour aidez notre Rocky, costaud mais un amour une  ::   !!!

----------


## Vegane7

Est-il sur FB ?

----------


## lilinea59

non je ne pense pas !

----------


## lilinea59

voici le lien de la vidéo mais comme d'hab. je n'arrive pas bien à le mettre en vision

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uynd6U9C4LY#t=22

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ah ben si ça marche  ::

----------


## breton67

je diffuse

----------


## lilinea59

si une association se propose de le sortir je veux bien payer les frais de sorties  ::

----------


## Vegane7

Son FB à partager : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## lilinea59

::

----------


## lilinea59

toujours rien pour lui !

----------


## lilinea59

qui veut aider Rocky, une petite association pour le mettre en accueil, il le mérite tellement

je prends à ma charge les frais de sortie si asso. 

allez aidez moi SVP !  merci à tous de faire tourner en P.A.

----------


## Vegane7

Contactez Croc-Blanc.

----------


## lilinea59

déjà fait j'attends !

----------


## lilinea59

ben toujours rien pour notre Rocky !
même pas une F.A. qui pourrait l'aider ...

----------


## lilinea59

y aurait -il une asso. qui pourrait sortir notre bon Rocky, allez je suis prête à régler les frais de sorties si il faut ,
merci de l'aider ...

----------


## tinavani

Post de loulou Rocky remonté sur notre forum:
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...D-Douai-59.htm

----------


## Vegane7

Relançons pour Rocky sur FB : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## champardenais

PTG sur FB avec d'autres photos celles
 qui sont sur FB ne le mette pas en valeur

----------


## lilinea59

allez on oublie pas mon Rocky qui attends toujours et toujours sagement dans son box qu'il connait par coeur malheureusement

----------


## Vegane7

Autre post FB de Rocky à partager...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## lilinea59

Rocky doit passer à la télé dans midi en france sur FR3 à 10h50
le hic c'est que je ne sais pas quel jour et apparemment il est parti aujourd'hui mais n'était pas dans l'émission de ce jour, on verra demain et les autres jours de la semaine...

----------


## lilinea59

voici le lien de notre vedette
c'était aujourd'hui 
http://www.france3.fr/emissions/midi...vsite_homepage

----------


## lilinea59

ben même en passant à la télé , il n'y a pas plus de demandes pour lui malheureusement

----------


## lilinea59

ah là là mon pauvre papy rocky, tu vas finir ta vie au refuge comme c'est parti là
vraiment c'est incroyable

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## lilinea59

qui veut adopter un bon gros loulou qui commence à se faire vieux , bien qu'en pleine forme il serait temps qu'il sorte et quitte définitivement son box ... allez une famille SVP surtout sans chats

----------


## lilinea59

toujours personne , pourtant c'est une vedette de télé notre Rocky

allez qui aurait une titte place pour un tit vieux

----------


## arden56

RE

----------


## lilinea59

ben toujours personne pour lui c'est quand même incroyable

----------


## lilinea59

et toujours personne pour mon ptit kyky

allez on rediffuse SVP sait on jamais

merci à tous

----------


## arden56

re les 2 posts.

----------


## tinavani

Post de loulou Rocky remonté sur notre forum:
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...D-Douai-59.htm

----------


## lilinea59

toujours rien pour lui

----------


## Vegane7

> Relançons pour Rocky sur FB : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater


On relance pour Rocky sur FB !

----------


## lilinea59

Rocky a été adopté ce matin et il est déjà revenu, grrr !!!

motif, la voisine a un chat ???

je ne vois pas vraiment quel est le hic, si c'est un chat qui ne vit pas avec lui

bref si on commence à voir chez les voisins ce qu'il y a comme animaux pour pouvoir adopter 
ben zut je suis pas d'accord ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

moi j'ai deux chiens et le voisin plein de chats et je vous assure que si ils viennent ben ils ont intérêt à courir vite mais bon je ne vais pas virer mes chiens parce que les chats sont mal vu par mes loulous...

----------


## tinavani

Mince alors, au moins loulou Rocky n'aura même pas eu le temps de poser ses pattounes!

----------


## lilinea59

je remonte le post pour que l'éventuelle F.A. puisse voir un peu l'histoire de ROCKY

----------


## lilinea59

ben Rocky n'a pas été retenu par la F.A. éventuelle

donc on recherche toujours une Famille pour l'accueillir sous l'association 
A toutes pattes qui veut bien toujours nous aider à le sauver de sa "prison"

----------


## tinavani

Post de loulou Rocky remonté sur notre forum:
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...D-Douai-59.htm

----------


## Vegane7

C'est si injuste pour Rocky !

----------


## lilinea59

Rocky s'est promené en compagnie de Ondine sa copine, ils n'ont fait que jouer se faire des bisous et même castré notre don juan a voulu "se payer" la demoiselle dites donc... ah là là

----------


## felicie06

Je eux bien le parrainer chercher une fa vite

----------


## lilinea59

ben c'est justement une F.A. qu'il nous manque, et dur dur d'en trouver une sans CHats

----------


## felicie06

Yes mais il faut encore chercher

----------


## lilinea59

oh là là  on ne lache pas
pas question on va aller jusqu'au bout, il faut qu'il aille en famille ,il ne va pas finir ses jours là
non non non, 

vite une F.A. sans CHATS ,surtout sans chats, 
SVP merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## arden56

RE

 https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## lilinea59

allez on oublie pas Rocky merciiiiiiii

----------


## Vegane7

Repartagez pour Rocky !!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## lilinea59

un ptit espoir pour Rocky si on avait une F.A. , une asso pourrait le sortir , 
qui pourrait nous aider SVP, une Famille sans chats dans le 59/62, ce serait génial

----------


## lilinea59

SVP qui pourrait , qui voudrait aider Rocky ???

----------


## lilinea59

alors lui , il en a fait des week end portes ouvertes et il est toujours là 
mais peut être que cette fois ci ... la bonne famille l'attends .... et le sortira de là

----------


## Vegane7

Des transferts de refuges se pratiquent-ils pour donner plus de chances à un chien qui ne part pas depuis des années ?...

----------


## lilinea59

rarement

mais Rocky si il n'est pas adopté sera sorti par Vadrouille

----------


## lilinea59

Rocky attends une gentille famille

----------


## Vegane7

Un transfert de Rocky à la SPA de Dunkerque (même confédération) serait-il possible ?...
Ils réalisent bcp d'adoptions là-bas.

----------


## lilinea59

non nous mettons en place pour qu'il sorte sous vadrouille

----------


## Zénitude

Il est ici https://www.facebook.com/groups/1477...=ROCKY%20DOUAI

----------


## lilinea59

on devrait savoir bientôt si Rocky fera parti de la bande à Vadrouille

----------


## lilinea59

ben apparemment pas de suite car il y a un chien de chez vagabond sortant avant lui
et pourtant Karine m'avait dit que c'était Rocky le prochain ...

donc c'est reparti pour la recherche d'une super famille
je suis prête à aider (frais) cette famille qui voudra bien le sortir définitivement

allez SVP qui voudrait adopter un super Rocky n'aimant pas les chats, mais chacun ses têtes 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

nous les humains n'aimons pas tout le monde non plus alors les chiens c'est pareil

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Rocky :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...D-Douai-59.htm

----------


## lilinea59

nous recherchons une famille adoptante voir une association qui pourrait le mettre en F.A. car Rocky attends depuis tellement longtemps .

- - - Mise à jour - - -

il n'est pas en danger mais j'aimerai tellement qu'il sorte rapidement car il prends de l'âge papy Rocky

----------


## lilinea59

Personne pour notre vedette "télé", vite il s'impatiente, il voudrait sortir de sa prison , 
qui voudrait adopter ce gentil vieux loulou tout grisonnant mais plein d'amour de bisous et de tendresses à donner, c'est un papy calinou  un amourrrrrrrrrrrrrrr de chien

----------


## Vegane7

> Repartagez pour Rocky !!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater



On repartage pour Rocky sur FB !

----------


## lilinea59

merci 

car de refuge à un refuge ce n'est pas la peine, en plus il n'est pas en danger, il est même la mascotte depuis tout ce temps, donc ne pas le perturber sauf pour une adoption ou une bonne F.A. 
je compte sur vous tous pour m'aider et mille mercis Vegane

----------


## lilinea59

Kyky attends avec impatience qu'une association ou une bonne famille vienne le chercher

pour l'instant Vadrouille a un autre loulou à placer donc si une autre bonne asso. veut nous aider pour Rocky, elle sera la bienvenue (avec notre aide pour les frais sans soucis)

----------


## lilinea59

qui veut adopter Rocky ou essayer en faisant F.A. SVP on peut aider sans soucis si ce sont les frais qui gênent

Il faut qu'il sorte avant les vacances car le refuge va surement se remplir comme d'hab. et lui en a marre d'attendre, tous les jeunes partent avant lui ...

----------


## lilinea59

ALLEZ QUELQU'UN POUR NOTRE ROCKY 
MERCIIIIIIIIIII

----------


## lilinea59

toujours personne pour notre KYKY

----------


## lilinea59

si bons adoptants allez n'hésitez pas

----------


## lilinea59

Rocky a fait copain copain avec Tobby

----------


## arden56

RE

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Rocky :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...i-59.htm#p6028

----------


## lilinea59

Rocky aussi a eu droit à son bain
c'est tellement bon par cette chaleur






https://www.facebook.com/sandrine.da...24?pnref=story

----------


## arden56

remonté encore et encore le joli avec sa vidéo !

https://www.facebook.com/sandrine.daubrez/videos/vb.100000583244886/1327903493905746/?type=3&theater

----------


## lilinea59

qui pourrait adopter Rocky, le temps passe et il est toujours là
la semaine dernière il était pas bien du tout, coup de chaleur, vieillesse et arthrose, bref il nous a fait peur  notre Kyky, il veut aller se promener quand même, tire comme un "boeuf" et puis aprés peut plus revenir, donc maintenant les promenades seront plus courtes et plus rapprochées du refuge.

en espérant qu'une bonne famille l'adoptera avant qu'il ne soit plus là 

l'association Vadrouille devrait voir pour lui mais pas avant septembre, c'est encore loin tout ça
et nous n'avons toujours pas de famille d'accueil .

----------


## arden56

RE

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## lilinea59

pauvre kyky personne ne te voit

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Rocky :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...i-59.htm#p6028

----------


## lilinea59

Rocky rêve d'un toit et d"une famille après + de 5 ans de cages et arrivé à 11 ans il est plus que temps

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage pour Rocky sur FB !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## lilinea59

super nouvelle l'asso Vadrouille cherche une F.A. en vue d'adoption (avec aide sénior de 300 e pour aider la famille qui le prendra) et elle pourra le sortir de son chenil définitivement

voici les photos que nous avons fait hier ça c'était avant mais dans son box

et maintenant voilà hier 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

il est pas mimi  mon Kyky hein ???

----------


## lilinea59

*Association Vadrouille* a ajouté une nouvelle vidéo : Rocky dans son bain._Attribuer la mention J’aime à cette Page__8 h ·_ 
_Nous vous présentons Rocky (11 ans) qui se fait tout beau pour vous séduire !!! car le pauvre Rocky attend depuis 5 ans dans son box!!!_
_En partenariat avec la SPA de Douai (59) et ses bénévoles, c'est une grande chaine de solidarité qui a débuté pour Rocky!!! Les bénévoles se sont cotisés pour permettre a Rocky d'être proposé en don libre à l'adoption mais aussi de monter une opération vétéran sous Vadrouille! ( l'adoptant pourra bénéficier d'une participation aux frais vétérinaires futurs à hauteur de 300€)_
_Nous pouvons d'ores et déjà dire que Rocky est adorable avec les humains. Il a un mental d'acier qui lui a permis de tenir le coup jusqu'à aujourd'hui!! Il a été très perturbé par son retour d'adoption du fait qu'il n'est pas ok chats et avait triste mine. Mais grace aux soigneurs et aux bénévoles promeneurs, Rocky a retrouvé son coté joyeux qui le caractérise tant mais il continue à fixer la porte de sortie avec insistance quand on le promène. Il a donc retrouvé l'espoir d'une vie meilleure!!!!_
_De notre coté, nous allons apprendre a le connaitre et re-tester ses ententes congénères. ( Pour l'instant pas d'agressivité mais a tendance a vouloir chevaucher ses copains le canaillou!!)._
_Si, comme nous, vous souhaitez faire partie de ceux qui gardent espoir pour Rocky, n'hésitez pas à partager pour lui ou par bonheur venir le rencontrer._

----------


## lilinea59

alors bonne nouvelle L'asso Vadrouille veut bien nous sortir ROCKY mais à condition d'avoir une F.A.

viteeeeeeeeeeeee SVP trouvons la bonne famille

----------


## lilinea59

Rocky a fait une ptite séance avec notre éducateur canin, il tire moins en laisse et apparemment a du rappel, on continuera la prochaine fois

c'est un chou ce chien

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Rocky :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...i-59.htm#p6028

----------


## lilinea59

allez vite une famille pour Kyky ,  il faut qu'il sorte ...

----------


## lilinea59

franchement c'est désespérant de ne pas trouver de F.A. pour lui et pour l'asso.

----------


## lilinea59

*SOS pour ROCKY 11 ans et 4 ans de box déjà*

Voilà plus de 4 ans que j'attends derrière les barreaux de mon box...attendre quoi ? qui ? j'ai presque oublié. Au début de mon arrivée, j'espérais trouver une famille..je voyais tous mes "copains" du couloir partir les uns après les autres..mais personne ne semblait s'intéresser à moi. C'est vrai que mon physique n'est pas celui d'un jeune premier. Mon museau et mon visage ont blanchi au fil du temps, ma silhouette s'est enrobée, j'ai le poil dur et rêche du griffon ..
J'ai eu droit durant quelques mois à la vraie vie de famille..Une association m'avait sorti de mon box et annonçait partout mon sauvetage. J'étais heureux, j'étais comme les autres : une famille à aimer, des copains chiens puis un jour, au petit matin, ils sont venus me chercher et m'ont ramené ici ..j'ai reconnu l'entrée de la spa..j'ai cru que je venais revoir les employés et les bénévoles qui s'étaient occupés de moi durant toutes ces années ..mais ils m'ont remis dans mon box..Ont-ils pensé à ce que je ressentais lorsque j'ai revu le bâtiment au loin, le couloir qu'il a fallu longer au milieu des aboiements et mon box de quelques mètres carrés ? Je n'étais que ce chien incapable de vivre avec des chats ..juste ce reproche ..plus de famille d'accueil ..retour case départ.
4 ans que j'attends..je suis même passé à une émission de télévision mais n'étant ni jeune ni beau , je n'ai pas attiré les foules! Je suis un vieux chien grisonnant de 11 ans presque 12..
Cela doit bien exister une famille sans chats ..Je ne peux pas les supporter . Moi, je me fiche de savoir si tu es jeune, beau, moche, gros , maigre ..je ne demande juste qu'à être aimé comme je suis et pour le peu de temps qu'il me reste! je t' aimerai plus que tout..Tu me feras oublier mes années de solitude, les hivers froids, l'humidité, l'inconfort, l'angoisse ..je t' offrirai mon amour, ma joie de vivre, ma présence ..Un jour, on devra se quitter pour toujours..je te ferai de la peine mais involontairement...tu m'auras offert les plus belles années de ma vie.. ne l'oublie pas ... elles auront balayé tous ces années de box, d'indifférence .. Grâce à toi, je ne serai pas devenu l'un de ces "invisibles" disparus sans être aimé.. juste un numéro sur un registre de sortie ...même si je ne reste que quelques mois à tes côtés, tu seras et resteras à jamais mon plus beau souvenir ..et j'emporterai ton amour, ton odeur, le son de ta voix, la douceur de tes mains, le goût salé de tes larmes sans doute de l'autre côté..

----------


## lilinea59

personne ne craque sur notre kyky , il nous faudrait juste une famille, viteeeeeeeeeeeee SVP !

----------


## lilinea59

SVP pensons à Rocky

----------


## lilinea59

vite pour sortir <Rocky il faut une famille

----------


## Vegane7

Pauvre Rocky...
Il me fait tellement de peine !

Je repartage pour lui.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## tinavani

UP pour loulou Rocky :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...i-59.htm#p6028

----------


## lilinea59

une piste pour Rocky mais en dehors du 59/62, attendons voir , croisons tout

----------


## Vegane7

Je croise tout et plus encore !!!!

----------


## tinavani

pour toi loulou Rocky.....!

----------


## lilinea59

alors Rocky partira si tout va bien du côté de Dijon , il sort sous asso Vadrouille et sera adopté ensuite par une gentille dame et c'est ma collègue et amie Sandrine qui va le conduire directement dans sa nouvelle famille

----------


## Vegane7

GENIAAAAAAAAAL

----------


## lénou

::  :Pom pom girl:  ::

----------


## arden56

BONNE ROUTE JOLI LOULOU !!!! Quel bonheur enfin !!!!! Noel au sapin pour toi !!!! tu l'as bien mérité, soit sage !!!

----------


## tinavani

C'est une magnifique nouvelle, loulou Rocky est sur le chemin du bonheur......!

----------


## lilinea59

je l'ai sorti tout à l'heure et oui on décompte les jours, ça diminue yesssss superrrrrrrrr

----------


## lilinea59

Rocky est bien arrivé dans sa nouvelle famille 
attendons les news

----------


## lilinea59

coucou je suis bien là , ça change du froid de mon box, et puis je ne suis plus tout seul maintenant

- - - Mise à jour - - -

photos perso ne pas mettre sur F.B. pour le moment SVP merciiiiiiii

----------


## Vegane7

Quel bonheur de le voir enfin heureux !!!!

----------


## tinavani

C'est magnifique de savoir loulou Rocky heureux auprès de sa famille de coeur!

----------


## lilinea59

Très mauvaises nouvelles pour rocky. Il a une tumeur sur la vessie. Et des métastases pulmonaires.

j'en suis toute retournée, c'est pas juste pourquoi ? lui qui commençait à profiter enfin de la vie de famille heureux, 



- - - Mise à jour - - -

il respire très mal

----------


## Vegane7

Oh non... quelle terrible injustice !!!!

----------


## arden56

mince de mince ! c'est trop injuste !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tinavani

C'est une triste nouvelle, heureusement que Rocky est entouré d'amour.
Pauvre loulou Rocky, espérons qu'il profite d'un peu de bonheur si longtemps espéré!

----------


## lilinea59

Rocky est parti ce soir , il souffrait tellement , mon pauvre chouchou , il n'aura pas profiter longtemps de sa nouvelle "moman" qui l'adorait tellement.
Elle était là jusqu'au bout .

- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -

il restera mon avatar pour qu'on pense à lui

----------


## Vegane7

C'est terrible, je suis très, très triste pour ce petit chien qui a attendu si longtemps.
Petit Rocky

----------


## Zénitude

3 mois seulement

----------


## lilinea59

oui seulement trois ptits mois alors qu'il a été plus de 5 ans en box, je suis dégoutée, déprimée, nous avons tant chercher pour lui et avions trouvé longtemps après mais c'était la bonne famille, franchement  la vie est souvent injuste 

il restera notre chouchou notre gentil loulou qui n'aimait pas les minous ...
on continuera à sauver les anciens au plus vite en pensant à notre KYKY

----------


## fredon21

::  ::  ::

----------


## tinavani

Quelle INJUSTICE........si peu de BONHEUR

 

Repose en paix gentil Rocky.....Pensées pour TA famille!

----------


## Segusia52

06 octobre 2016 :


> Moi, je me fiche de savoir si tu es jeune, beau, moche, gros , maigre ..je ne demande juste qu'à être aimé comme je suis et pour le peu de temps qu'il me reste! je t' aimerai plus que tout..Tu me feras oublier mes années de solitude, les hivers froids, l'humidité, l'inconfort, l'angoisse ..je t' offrirai mon amour, ma joie de vivre, ma présence ..Un jour, on devra se quitter pour toujours..je te ferai de la peine mais involontairement...tu m'auras offert les plus belles années de ma vie.. ne l'oublie pas ... elles auront balayé tous ces années de box, d'indifférence .. Grâce à toi, je ne serai pas devenu l'un de ces "invisibles" disparus sans être aimé.. juste un numéro sur un registre de sortie ...même si je ne reste que quelques mois à tes côtés, tu seras et resteras à jamais mon plus beau souvenir ..et j'emporterai ton amour, ton odeur, le son de ta voix, la douceur de tes mains, le goût salé de tes larmes sans doute de l'autre côté..

----------


## lilinea59

deux photos de notre super Rocky de ce mois ci

- - - Mise à jour - - -

toujours prêt pour la ballade en voiture et pour manger dans n'importe quelle position

il restera notre super loulou

----------


## teddy82

Tendre et doux repos joli Rocky :: Tu as connu l'amour pendant ces 5 mois Veille bien sur ta famille qui souffre

----------


## champardenais

Quelle tristesse !! j'ai les larmes moi aussi
trouvé enfin le bonheur et partir 
vraiment il y a des toutous qui n'ont pas de chance
RIP beau Rocky

----------


## anniec

Merci pour Rocky, Lilinea  ::

----------


## lilinea59

à chaque sauvetage on pense à lui , il est toujours avec nous

----------


## Wilo

oui, ils restent toujours avec nous, dans notre coeur, on ne les oublie jamais

----------

